# LSU Talk



## surfinsapo (Sep 4, 2007)

knine said:
			
		

> nice cooking SS .
> 
> 
> one thing , do they let you go out side with that USC stuff on in Texas ?


The last few years they do.. Ever since Vince Young left... Do you like Reggie Bush?


----------



## knine (Sep 4, 2007)

i am not a Saints fan but i do like Reggie . i like Duce more than Bush .  . 

LSU-USC BCS with LSU kicking that butttttt. :thumbsup


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 4, 2007)

LS who?


----------



## knine (Sep 5, 2007)

L-S-U you know the  team that should be ranked #1 over all . i mean come on whats that confrence that USC is in ?


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 5, 2007)

knine said:
			
		

> L-S-U you know the  team that should be ranked #1 over all . i mean come on whats that confrence that USC is in ?


PAC 10,  Here's who you play---- 
*Date	Opponent	
Aug 30	@Mississippi St.	
Sep 8	Virginia Tech	#9 right now
Sep 15	M. Tenn. St.	
Sep 22	South Carolina	
Sep 29	@Tulane	
Oct 6	Florida	 #4 right now
Oct 13	@Kentucky	
Oct 20	Auburn	#17 right now
Nov 3	@Alabama	
Nov 10	Louisiana Tech	
Nov 17	@Mississippi
Nov 24	Arkansas#18 right now	*

Here's who we play

*Sep 1	Idaho	
Sep 15	@Nebraska	#16 right now
Sep 22	Washington St.	
Sep 29	@Washington	
Oct 6	Stanford
Oct 13	Arizona	
Oct 20	@Notre Dame	
Oct 27	@Oregon	
Nov 3	Oregon St.	
Nov 10	@California	#10 right now
Nov 22	@Arizona St.	
Dec 1	UCLA     #13 right now         *

Here's the best thing about LSU ---> *Ryan Perrilloux*


Here's the best thing about La. ------>* John David Booty*





We'll know more in a few weeks  BOY!!!


----------



## knine (Sep 5, 2007)

this could go on forever LOL!  :roll: 

well just one more thing .  USC plays in the worst confrence their is and still gets ranked #1  [smilie=new_argue.gif] . 


the best thing about USC is Joe McKnight - New Orleans Boy !

also Lane Kiffen cause i am a Raiders fan / bleeding Silver & Black sence 1978 .

love ya SS . 

got love football talk  [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif]


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 6, 2007)

*You can talk to me again after you memorize all these songs and video yourself singin them BOY!!*


----------



## DaleP (Sep 6, 2007)

You guys can argue all you want. I will just watch my U of L Cards sneak past you all! lol


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 6, 2007)

You might be right about that...


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 6, 2007)

Where's the rest of the story?  hee hee .. the food part!!!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 6, 2007)

All that matters is the UCLA/USC game on Dec 1st...forget all other games.


----------



## DaleP (Sep 6, 2007)

That will be a good game Helen, but come on, its not the ONLY game that matters.


----------



## knine (Sep 6, 2007)

the Tigers got a big one this weekend in VT . 

who USC plays the little sisters of the poor ? :damnfunny


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 6, 2007)

she wants to see UCLA beat USC again... Right Helen? I grew up a USC fan. My Dad graduated from there.. I was suppose to go to West Point... I ended up in Texas!!!  Life is somethin else...    GO TROJANS!!!!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 6, 2007)

DaleP said:
			
		

> That will be a good game Helen, but come on, its not the ONLY game that matters.



Come on!!!  All the other games are just fluff and filler until then.


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 6, 2007)

Where's Nick these days?  Alabama?


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 6, 2007)

knine said:
			
		

> the Tigers got a big one this weekend in VT .
> 
> who USC plays the little sisters of the poor ? :damnfunny


 Brady, Raise your hand before you talk in here.... BOY!!!    [smilie=a_fro.gif]


----------



## DaleP (Sep 6, 2007)

Surfin Sapo I will give you 30 pts and you can have Middle Tenn St. I got UofL. Just forgits and shiggles. What do you say?


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 6, 2007)

Plenty of plenty tail---gatin going on for games here :sock: with Girls BOY!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 6, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> she wants to see UCLA beat USC again... Right Helen? I grew up a USC fan. My Dad graduated from there.. I was suppose to go to West Point... I ended up in Texas!!!  Life is somethin else...    GO TROJANS!!!!



Well, of course I would love to see UCLA beat USC again.  I've been a UCLA fan for a long time.

But...I didn't give up the chance for free season tickets to see USC/Oregon last year!!


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 7, 2007)

*See if you cajuns can hang with USC!!!*
http://www.celebritycheckers.com/go-bcs-tigers/


----------



## knine (Sep 7, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> knine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey SS

what's the opposite of above me ? [smilie=a_crylaugh.gif]  

now dont get upset with the facts . i will raise my hand to keep talking the facts if i need to .


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 7, 2007)

knine said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That was for yesterday but you left.. Today you can talk.. Did you go here? http://www.celebritycheckers.com/go-bcs-tigers/


----------



## knine (Sep 7, 2007)

yes i did . i am not really into playing checkers .

Reggie did not look to good last night , well that whole saints team looked like poo .


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 7, 2007)

knine said:
			
		

> yes i did . i am not really into playing checkers .
> 
> Reggie did not look to good last night , well that whole saints team looked like poo .


Yeah, they pissed me off.. Payton Maning is just too smart.. that dude changes the plays like crazy and messes with the minds of defenses.. Saints better not play around anymore.. Just to let you know...the LSU computer checker player kicked my butt...


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 7, 2007)

I hear Appalachian State has a pretty tough team this year. :roll:


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 7, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I hear Appalachian State has a pretty tough team this year. :roll:


they made the cover of Sports Illustrated.. they beat Michigan.... Crazy


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 7, 2007)

yeah.....SI huh?


----------



## wittdog (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## boar_d_laze (Sep 7, 2007)

*USC* has a pretty tough schedule -- but not this week.  They have a bye.  Next week they play Nebraska in Lincoln.  

*UCLA* plays BYU this week at the Rose Bowl.  We should have a better idea of whether the Bruins are for real after BYU than after (ptui!) Stanford.  Next week, as part of their Joseph Smith Memorial Monogamy tour, the Bruins play the Utes in Salt Lake.  The poor Utes are so screwed this year.

*Cal* plays Colorado State this week and Loozey Anna Teche next week.  Colorado State won't be a walkover.  They lost a really tough game on the road last week by 1 point.  But they can't keep up with Cal's offense, while their own is kind of one dimensional.  The Bears have a real shot at going #1 this year.  Their D is better than they showed against Tennessee, and the offense is as fast as any I've ever seen.  Add to the speed, a smart efficient quarterback with a bug gun, and Tedford's play calling.  They're a threat to score every time they touch the ball.  Special teams are incredible -- with DeSaun the Heisman and Jahvid the Jet returning kicks.   And the game against SC is at Strawberry.  

IMO, for overall team quality and strength of schedule, the Pac 10 and the SEC are the toughest conferences in the country.  

Rich


----------



## knine (Sep 11, 2007)

[smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif] LSU  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 11, 2007)

knine said:
			
		

> [smilie=rlp_smilie_242.gif] LSU  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


Where you been? Man that game was good!!! Yall little running back is awesome.. I call him mighty mouse.. He's an olympic sprinter... If USC and LSU stay undefeated it's going to be a shoot out at O.K. Coral!!


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 11, 2007)

Spotted Les Miles in Ann Arbor yesterday.......just looking around.


----------



## knine (Sep 11, 2007)

u wish it was Les . i heard it was trader "Nick" u know Saben . :damnfunny


----------



## knine (Sep 11, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> knine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry my home CPU is out so the only one i have is this one at work . i took monday off too so that is why i am just getting to this today .


Trenten is a monster . he passed up to chance to be in the olympics to be a national champ .

that defence is hell to BOY . 7 points in two games, 1 sec game and the 9th ranked team . bring it BOY!


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 11, 2007)

knine said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want to count my chickens before the eggs hatch...


----------



## boar_d_laze (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know about LSU, but SC has 4 legit top 25 teams in its schedule, maybe 5.  Nebraska, Washington, Oregon State, UCLA and Cal.  

Cal's offense is so good they're still hiding the passing game.  Jeebus are they fast.  And the Bears -- a good revenge school -- will play the Trojans in Berkeley with revenge on their minds.  Go Bears!  Still, USC has a better overall team, I think.  They've got a better defense for one thing, and a great ball control offense -- at least on paper.  They looked out of sync in their opener.  

Oregon can light it up like a pinball machine.  Washington is a good team that came off a bad couple of years and got itself a professional  coach.  UCLA is just solid.  The Bruins were good but snake-bit last year.  This year they have tons of returning starters.  

Cal aside, that's one tough schedule and it's going to be difficult for the Trojans to stay undefeated.  And back to Cal, a lot of people on the Coast think SC - Cal has a good shot as being the real national championship game.  Me among them.  

USC plays a resurgent Nebraska on Saturday.  Let's see if can play up to their hype.  

Rich


----------



## knine (Sep 11, 2007)

i will never count my chicks before they hatch . just saying that they have a hell of a defence . 

LSU plays in the SEC so that is hard in itself let alone the other non-SEC teams they play . 

just of the record i like LSU and want them to win . but as far as my team is OK Sonners . my mother went there so i do as my mother says and that is to cheer for Boomer Sooners [smilie=orange.gif]


----------



## Unity (Sep 11, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I hear Appalachian State has a pretty tough team this year. :roll:


I keep hoping the Illini will beat up on the Wolverines while they're down, but I ain't taking no bets. 

--John  8)


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 11, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Bruce B said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh c'mon John, pile on, everyone else is.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Sep 11, 2007)

knine said:
			
		

> LSU plays in the SEC so that is hard in itself let alone the other non-SEC teams they play.



LSU's non-conference schedule is cup-cake.  Middle Tennessee State, Tulane and Louisiana Tech.  You see something impressive, pull my coat to it. Their remaining conference schedule includes Florida, South Carolina and Arkansas; all of them excellent.  But the other SEC schools in LSU's date book aren't so impressive.

Rich


----------



## knine (Sep 11, 2007)

come on ....now that App State won i think Mid Tenn has a chance   .

well guess what i was trying to get to about the SEC is that if USC played in the SEC confrence it would not be a cake walk like they allways have . Like you said Fla , Ark and SC cocks they would be in the tops in USC confrence . 

and wait Bama is gonna get better and Saben will live and go to Mich .   

it all boils down to with me is that USC plays a chump schedule and gets #1

PLAY SOME ONE PLEASE! them westcoast teams are a cake walk .


----------



## boar_d_laze (Sep 11, 2007)

knine,

I think LSU has a great team and a challenging schedule, too.  What I don't get is why you seem compelled to trash USC's schedule.  I guess you don't know very much college football.  Hey, I don't even like USC.  I went to, and played (H20polo) for Cal.  The rest of my family went to UCLA or (ptui!) Stanford.  I don't mind UCLA.  But let's be real.

It may not be the toughest in the country (maybe Washington's), but it's at least as tough and probably tougher than LSU's.  Of teams that are or should be ranked, SC plays Nebraska, Washington, Arizona State, Oregon, Cal and UCLA.  

LSU has played or will play Virginia Tech, South Carolina, Florida, Auburn and Arkansas.  That's 5 tough games compared to the Trojan's 6.  Even if I'm over rating Washingtonl, it's still 5 - 5.  

Washington's next five games are OSU, UCLA, USC, Arizona State and Oregon.  Poor shlubs will probably lose all of them.  

If you want to talk about cream puff schedules, let's talk Oklahoma.  They have two, at most, three challenging games.  Well maybe not creampuff because they stand a good chance of losing to Texas.  The other games are Texas A&M, and maybe Colorado -- because the game's at altitude in Boulder.  If the Sooners get past the 'Horrns any other loss will be a huge upset.    

Rich


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 11, 2007)

He's just pissed because USC shared National champ with LSU a few years ago.. Atleast USC shared it..... [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## Thom Emery (Sep 11, 2007)

Dont ya love Div. One Football 
The Playoffs are a year long


----------



## knine (Sep 12, 2007)

boar d  ..u right i know nothing about football and i will leave it at that . 

hey SS i am not mad at all ...well i am kinda but not cause of LSU but about the butt wippin that my Sooners took from USC a few years back  [smilie=new_tomato.gif]


----------



## surfinsapo (Sep 12, 2007)

LSU wooped them first..


----------



## knine (Sep 12, 2007)

no LSU won 13-6 i think ,but USC won 55-19 or something like that that a but wuppun


----------



## knine (Jan 8, 2008)

Dam . LSU .


----------



## surfinsapo (Jan 8, 2008)

First National champs with a 2 loss season Go Tigers!!!!... Good game for the state of La. they played right down the street.. USC would have put up a better fight than Buckeyes.. Maybe we will meet next year...Now go eat some rice!!!!


----------



## knine (Jan 8, 2008)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> First National champs with a 2 loss season Go Tigers!!!!... Good game for the state of La. they played right down the street.. USC would have put up a better fight than Buckeyes.. Maybe we will meet next year...Now go eat some rice!!!!



you sound like a bitter USC fan Sapo !

LSU just kicked the crap out of the #1 team in the nation and still no love 
figures .


the first 2 time BCS champ too !

SEC the best confrence in the nation .


P.S. i dont eat rice its just a filler ya know .


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jan 8, 2008)

knine said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think SS has takin in too much mercury from all that fish he eats out the gulf. 
I read a warning about that on Yahoo a while back 

http://www.americanheart.org/presenter. ... er=3013797


----------



## surfinsapo (Jan 8, 2008)

shut up JB.. You don't even watch football...Knine you came out of the woodwork after the season was over... Kinda funny.. The only good thing about la. is the coons!!!      I like all college football players BTW.. The QB is from Texas anyway...  

Go eat some rats and crickets and what ever else yall eat in the dump....don't forget the off either!!

OUT..!!!

SSapo!!


----------



## knine (Jan 8, 2008)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> shut up JB.. You don't even watch football...Knine you came out of the woodwork after the season was over... Kinda funny.. The only good thing about la. is the coons!!!      I like all college football players BTW.. The QB is from Texas anyway...
> 
> Go eat some rats and crickets and what ever else yall eat in the dump....don't forget the off either!!
> 
> ...



guess you dont see when this thread was open ? Sept 11 07 see that ? it  started back then and LSU finished it last night !

Look its just a little bit of trash talk and you go out and start talking silly stuff . glad the trip got called off dont want to meet someone like that .


INN..!!!!!!

K9


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Jan 10, 2008)

I have been lucky enough to get tickets the last four times that LSU has played in the Sugar Bowls and the BCS games and I have to say the Ohio State has some of the classes fans I have ever met.  Not to take anything from the Sooners. All the Ohio State fans I talked to before and after the game said they had a great time in New Orleans even tough LSU spotted them 10 points and still got beat.  by the way send ole USC on over to the SEC to play next year.  I predict that USC, Ohio State,Florida,Auburn and LSU will be in the preseason top five poll next year.  Whatcha think.


----------

